# I get stubborn wrinkles on my jacket



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

So I washed my commuterjacket a few days ago, its some kind of weatherproof synthetic fabric.
I forgot it was in the washing machine when I also put it on a drying cycle, came home a few h later and removed all clothes. 
And now its all wrinkly, well like 1/3 of it. I tried getting them out with water but its not really wetting the fabric. Washed it againm (without drying cycle this time) and all the wrinkles are still there, wtf. They made it from crashed ufos or what?

Anyone have any idea how to remove the wrinkles from waterproof fabrics? I don't have an iron. This is really annoying because I really like this jacket.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Bummer. I think most waterproof fabrics are iron unfriendly anyways, as they may melt. If you decide to borrow one, read the label first, it should say do not iron, iron on low, etc. I have a favorite pair of shorts that are a nice soft brushed nylon, but they have weird perma-wrinkles from bonding with the inner liner part of the naterial. I just wear them anyways.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

I'd suggest steaming the material not with an iron but hang in bathroom while taking a shower, or put a steaming kettle under the jacket while hanging, for a while (at least 30 minutes or more), while weighting down the bottom hem evenly so it is hanging straight and then let dry while still weighted. Might need to do this two or three times to get it flat again. This method isn't foolproof, but has worked for me in the past a few times with heavy coats and protective clothing.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Just wear it and keep a close eye out for the fashion police. A couple of sweaty rides should work the wrinkles out.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

^^ this


----------

